# Komplizierte Anweisung Excel



## Kiran (27. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich muss eine Umfrage auswerten.
Es gibt drei verschiedene Fragesorten bzw. Skalen:

Nie
sehr selten
eher selten
eher häufig
sehr häufig
keine Antwort

trifft überhaupt nicht zu
 trifft eher zu
trifft völlig zu
weiß nicht

sehr wichtig
wichtig
unwichtig
sehr unwichtig

Diese Skalen sollen zu Zahlen umgewandelt werden, um sie sozusagen zu gewichten.
Bsp: nie = 0
sehr selten = 1
 usw.

Diese Zahlen sollen dann multipliziert werden mit der Anzahl der Personen, die sich für zB. nie entschieden haben.
Dann soll durch die Anzahl aller Versuchsteilnehmer geteilt werden, um einen Mittelwert zu bilden.

Ich habe für die verschiedenen Fragesorten jeweils mehrere Fragen.
In Excel sind die Ergebnisse jetzt so geordnet:
Person 1       wichtig .................... nie              usw.............................................................................
Person 2       sehr unwichtig..........sehr selten   ..................................................................................
Person 3       unwichtig..................nie               ..................................................................................
Person 4       sehr wichtig...............sehr häufig
Person 5       unwichtig...................eher häufig
Person 6       unwichtig....................eher selten
Person 7       wichtig........................nie
Person 8       sehr wichtig.................sehr selten
usw.

Was für einen Befehl muss ich in Excel eingeben?
Ich bin absoluter Neuling und weiß nur, dass Mittelwert so gebildet wird: =MITTELWERT(A1:A22)
Dabei habe ich aber nur eine Spalte berechnet und ich habe die Gewichtung bzw. Umwandlung in Zahlen nocht nicht gemacht.
Ich möchte außerdem viele verschiedene Spalten berechnen lassen. 
Leider sind die verschiedenen Spalten auch noch unterbrochen von Ja nein Fragen, die ausgeblendet werden sollten.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe.


----------



## HonniCilest (27. März 2014)

Hallo, eine Gewichtung könntest du z.B. so machen:

```
=ZÄHLENWENN(A2:A9;"nie")*0+ZÄHLENWENN(A2:A9;"selten")*1
```


----------



## Kiran (31. März 2014)

HonniCilest hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, eine Gewichtung könntest du z.B. so machen:
> 
> ```
> =ZÄHLENWENN(A2:A9;"nie")*0+ZÄHLENWENN(A2:A9;"selten")*1
> ```



Hallo, ich habe jetzt den Quelltext fertig: 
=ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"nie")*0+ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"selten")*1+ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"eher selten“)*2+ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"eher häufig“)*3+ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"häufig“)*4+ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"sehr häufig“)*5

Diesen habe ich in die große Zeile rechts oben eingegeben.
Gegenüberliegend von dieser Zeile steht "Mittelwert".

Wenn ich jetzt Enter drücke, meint er es wäre ein Fehler in der Funktion.
Ich finde aber keinen Fehler.
Ich dachte, dass er so schon den Mittelwert ausrechnet von den Zahlen?
Oder muss ich noch irgendwo extra jeder Wortkombination direkt Zahlen zuweisen?


----------



## Zvoni (31. März 2014)

Unabhängig davon was der Fehler ist:

ZÄHLENWENN(AB5:AB263;"nie")*0

kann man sich sparen. Das ist immer Null!


----------

